# Turd Burglar's journal.



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I replaced a 1/2 hp sewer pump today, new 2" checkvalve/union, new 120v mercury float switch. It was a PITA, but I made a nice haul on it. Gotta go fix a copper pipe leak under a vanity now, guy can't wait until 2morrow. I told him its extra charge for night, he said, _"I figured that, I hate to pay it, but come on out!"_
I am going to go burgle me up some scrap copper, be back later.:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:laughing: I hope your really a plumber, cause I like your attitude and you crack me up.:laughing:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

m copper, well water. I repiped it from the basement in pex with a new 1/4turn stop and stainless supply. Both customers were new today, from phonebook. Finally the new phonebook ad is good for something besides wiping my heiny!:laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> m copper, well water. I repiped it from the basement in pex with a new 1/4turn stop and stainless supply. Both customers were new today, from phonebook. Finally the new phonebook ad is good for something besides wiping my heiny!:laughing:


I thought you may use them pages to help wrap them turds, glad to hear the book is helping you.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Was supposed to install a sediment filter system and cut out an old water heater, but the guy called to postpone it. Instead I ended up catching up on a bunch of paperwork and office stuff. Went to the bank, Worked on the service truck, etc. Actually got a lot done. No real money made though.
I had one estimate to replumb a slab bathroom into a laundry room. Another guy called me twice priceshopping, he wanted me to pipe up an electric tankless heater for less than $100 including parts.:laughing: He said he was going to do it himself but the warranty is void without a licensed plumber to sign off on it. I hung up on him...twice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Service work is funny. One day the phone is ringing off the hook and I work 12 hours. The next day...crickets. I am used to it by now though.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Where did you get a mercury float switch? They're no longer made, at least not in USA.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Where did you get a mercury float switch? They're no longer made, at least not in USA.


Oh! I guess it wasn't mercury then. I got it at Ferg's.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

it's just a standard tilt switch


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

first call dishwasher and laundry supposedly not draining right for a tenant of a property manager I work for. Get there and test everything, and its fine, just a whiney tenant I guess. The propertymanager started to get her checkbook out..._"No, don't worry about it"_ I told her. She's done literally THOUSANDs$ with me over the past few years, and she is a favorite client of mine.
_"Are u sure?"_ she asked, _"yeah, your a good customer, no sweat," _ she smiled. I love treating my golden customers this way.

2nd call: had to repair two sloan flushmates in gerber powerflush toilets at a restaurant. I don't stock the parts, I had to order them a few days ago and have 'em deliverd.

3rd call: another property manager i work for. supposedly electric water heater problem. I get there and the fire department is there! They walk out and see me parked behind the fire truck. _"Are you going to #5?"_ they ask. "_Yeah, water heater or something wrong?"_
_"umm. Yeah, we can't find anything worng, this guy is worried about an electrical fire, and he's pretty nuts just to warn you." _ the fireman told me.:laughing:
I walk in and the tenant is smoking cigarettes on a nasty couch in this slum. I ask,_ "where's the breaker?"_ He shows me, panel is falling apart. Supposedly and electrician was already there and ws supposed to return, because the pluming is "hot". I turn off the breaker and go inside. Water heater is installed like total sh!t in a bedroom closet. I should have taken a picture. The main problem is its starting to leak and ungrounded, but there was far more wrong too. I checked the wire to see if the lowe's or DIYer installer (whirlpool) just didn't hook up the ground...nope. No ground at all on the wire.:furious: I disconnected the wiring, and told the tenant that the situation is very dangerous.
Get on the phone with the property manager, and tell him the whole story. we got to pull a permit, and bring this thing up to code and he needs to get a licensed electrician to run a new grounded wire and a disconnect needs to be installed... I got to install a prv, a txt, a shutoff valve, drain pan, and an indirect waste to drain the t&p and pan outside to bring the new heater I am installing up to code.
Total price, not incuding the electrical work...$1498 for a 40 gallon electric!:blink::laughing: He's another really cool customer and he said go ahead. i explained all the code upgrades and the fact that I had to disconnect the electrical because of the danger of a leaking water heater with an ungrounded wire. Explained the state codes of the prv, txt, shutoff, pan, indirect drain ,etc. He's putting the tenant in a motel until the situation is resolved.:thumbsup:
These two property managers that called today are really cool previous clients and the funny part is that I refuse to work for most landlords, becasue they are cheapskate scumbags.
Going bakc to do the water heater 2morrow.

last call: some priceshopper with a stopped up sewer. I tell him I am right in town, and can be there in 5 minutes, so I'll waive the drive time charge. I get there in a few minutes. Right as he's showing me his line entering the manhole, all the sewage busts loose before our eyes! He had a blowbag on it for awhile and it finally let go. "good timing" he says. I told him, well its clear, but the roots just likely got pushed out of the way, it'll be back. You sure you don't want me to run the cable down and cut out the roots while I'm here. _"no, thanks."_
I didn't feel like arguing with this idiot, so I just said, "_Oh well, I was right here in town anyway, bye!" _ and jump in the truck.

Just another nutty day, no turds to burgle, but it was alright.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My day:

call 1
Called out to "rocking toilet". pull toilet and find a monstrosity of a DIY flange job. Walk out with $871 for new riser, flange and toilet set.

call 2
main line stoppage. cable the line. then camera. found 2 breaks. repair 2 breaks. $838. (work is heavily discounted because this is my best client. I've done tens of thousands of dollars with them)


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> My day:
> 
> call 1
> Called out to "rocking toilet". pull toilet and find a monstrosity of a DIY flange job. Walk out with $871 for new riser, flange and toilet set.


Did it resemble this? 

LOL! I got called to this one because it was running all the time. The condition of the wood floor proved that. Yes, carpet!! ICK! Didn't touch the bolts... just disconnected and walked out with toilet, flange & funky extension on flange... ALL IN ONE MOVE!!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Protech said:


> My day:
> 
> call 1
> Called out to "rocking toilet". pull toilet and find a monstrosity of a DIY flange job. Walk out with $871 for new riser, flange and toilet set.
> ...


Cool man. I 've read a bunch of your posts here. A lot of knowledge. I bet "Protech's Journal" would be a goodtime read.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Please don't mess with Turds journal.....I'm just say'in.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Finished the water heater today. Came out nice. Still waiting on the electrician to wire it.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

How was the crazy tenant today? I bet he made it quite interesting.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

He was watching college football the whole time, he was actually a pretty cool guy. Just has some problems.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> My day:
> 
> call 1
> Called out to "rocking toilet". pull toilet and find a monstrosity of a DIY flange job. Walk out with $871 for new riser, flange and toilet set.
> ...


Call 1 brought a smile to my face  :thumbup:.

Call 2 made me freak for a moment , but then I remembered you are in Florida and probably had both breaks dug up with a shovel in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Hung out with my wife and daughter all day. The kid seems to have endless energy...old dad thought this was supposed to be a day of rest!:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup:




smellslike$tome said:


> Call 1 brought a smile to my face  :thumbup:.
> 
> Call 2 made me freak for a moment , but then I remembered you are in Florida and probably had both breaks dug up with a shovel in about 15 minutes.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

T.B. No entries today ?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

slickrick said:


> T.B. No entries today ?


Man, its been dead. The phone rings, I think its work...nope just a telemarketer.:furious: I hope things pick up soon.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Same here. 



Turd Burglar said:


> Man, its been dead. The phone rings, I think its work...nope just a telemarketer.:furious: I hope things pick up soon.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The phone has rang three times this morning for me. 
1. sewer replacement
2.leak in wall on copper K-sink drain arm.
3. toilet repair and 2 faucets to repair.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Got an evening call. Sold a garbage disposal, I gave my best presentation of the procompact stainless 3/4 hp model, but it was a single mother, and her budget had to go with the 1/2hp badger5. She was a happy new client though, gave her some cards for the neighbors.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey check this out.
http://www.masterplumbers.com/utilities/costcalc/


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Phone still ain't ringing. I used today to turn in a few months worth of scrap heaters, brass and copper. $236. Not bad, at least something to show for my scrap burgling.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Got another new customer. He spent all day trying to repair his delta lav faucet, and twisted it to pieces, and broke the shutoff valves.:laughing: I replaced the shutoff valves and am going back to install the new faucet and a whole-house filter.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Went to a previous client with a nice, newish house on a cliff. The septic/sewer tie-in has settled on this vertical landscape, and the sewer line had a belly in it right by the tank. I dug up the pipe, and drilled a new hole lower in the septic inlet, ( it was installed way too high from day one) and ran the sewer pipe in with proper depth and mortared it. I never even had to use a cable, I just scoped it with the camera, found the problem and fixed it permanent.:thumbsup:

Then sold a recirc. over the phone to a previous client over the phone for next week.

Another previous client, I did a toilet auger and tried to sell a powerflush to a handicapped lady. I put in a Gerber AVALANCHE two years ago and she still clogs it up! I swear she craps bowling balls that are made of clay. I flushed twenty sheets of charmin down there no problem! How the hell she clogs it is a medical wonder!:laughing:

Next previous client: lady needs a new water heater, doing it tomorrow.

Next previous client: calls with a stopped up sewer, I cabled it a couple months ago and scoped it....ornageburg. hey said they can't afford to replac e it and want me to cable it again. I will do my best to sell at least a partial replacement, cabling this crushed line is an exercise in futility at this point.

Damn, five repeat callers today! :thumbsup: Cool. Maybe advertising is overrated, i feel like i am wasting money on it sometimes.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Random thought of the day:

Cheetos are really damn good. I know they are fatty and salty and not healthy, but they really taste amazing, and I thank god for their existence.:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> Went to a previous client with a nice, newish house on a cliff. The septic/sewer tie-in has settled on this vertical landscape, and the sewer line had a belly in it right by the tank. I dug up the pipe, and drilled a new hole lower in the septic inlet, ( it was installed way too high from day one) and ran the sewer pipe in with proper depth and mortared it. I never even had to use a cable, I just scoped it with the camera, found the problem and fixed it permanent.:thumbsup:
> 
> Then sold a recirc. over the phone to a previous client over the phone for next week.
> 
> ...


I bet she takes a lot of medication right?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I bet she takes a lot of medication right?


:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just remember how you got the repeaters in the first place.




Turd Burglar said:


> Went to a previous client with a nice, newish house on a cliff. The septic/sewer tie-in has settled on this vertical landscape, and the sewer line had a belly in it right by the tank. I dug up the pipe, and drilled a new hole lower in the septic inlet, ( it was installed way too high from day one) and ran the sewer pipe in with proper depth and mortared it. I never even had to use a cable, I just scoped it with the camera, found the problem and fixed it permanent.:thumbsup:
> 
> Then sold a recirc. over the phone to a previous client over the phone for next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

SO true Protech. Trust me, I know. I am advertising pretty heavily. This year I will be in the top 2 to top 4 positions in the directories in my little neighborhood.:thumbsup: I just hope it pans out, expensive that stuff is.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I managed to get the orangeburg flowing this morning, the homeowners are young and have no money. Put in a water heater for a super-nice lady, she made me lunch and we sat down together and ate and chat. What a super-customer!:thumbup: I even asked her some marketing questions, and her answer: "word of mouth is the best" that is how she found me.
Then unstopped a toilet at a vacation home. Gotta love those 15 minute jobs.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> I managed to get the orangeburg flowing this morning, the homeowners are young and have no money. Put in a water heater for a super-nice lady, she made me lunch and we sat down together and ate and chat. What a super-customer!:thumbup: I even asked her some marketing questions, and her answer: "word of mouth is the best" that is how she found me.
> Then unstopped a toilet at a vacation home. Gotta love those 15 minute jobs.


 
How did you get the orangeburg flowing again, replaced it?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I grilled some fine salmon filets tonight...mmm,mmmm....good!
My baby daughter woofed it down too!:laughing::drink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

He prolly used a cable with no blade or used a jettah:laughing: I scared to post on this thread...for fear of being treated like protech.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

house plumber said:


> How did you get the orangeburg flowing again, replaced it?


Used a 4-blade cutter and K-60. no guarantee I would even get it. I probably tore up some pipe getting it open though!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Seems like the blade would eat a hole right through the pipe. I've had that happen befo to me. Its funny to see it come out of the ground like a monster.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's exactly what I use for orangeburg. Great minds think alike. I send the smaller 1.5" 4 blade in first. Then send the cam down to check things out



Turd Burglar said:


> Used a 4-blade cutter and K-60. no guarantee I would even get it. I probably tore up some pipe getting it open though!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> He prolly used a cable with no blade or used a jettah:laughing: I scared to post on this thread...for fear of being treated like protech.


Hey, i like protech. I just wanna read about his day in HIS OWN thread.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

today I installed a 1 1/2" Solvent Weld P-trap for my next door neighbor.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Where you at?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Been busy. Saturday picked up two new customers. Leaky pipes. Today's been quiet so far.
I had one woman call me to "reinstall" her Bosch tankless water heater, she said it was installed improperly and illegally. I gave her the number to another plumber, I don't want to touch "bosch tankless" and "Installed improperly" in the same sentence!:no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Scardey cat.:laughing:

Should have sold her a Noritz.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

My gut instinct was right! I called the plumber I recommended as he specializes in tankless...and guess what? He was already out there two weeks ago and gave her a price....she's just priceshopping now. Dumbass shouldn;t have had a handyhack install it in the first place.:furious: I don't want those customers.

Today: 1st call: Repaired two old faucets, 2nd call: repaired two toilets, 3rd call: installed a Danze roman tub faucet and diverter to shower.  Big PITA, but it came out good.
last call: Also went to a bar to look at a toilet, its clogged, cracked and 25 years old. I told them I'll be back tomorrow to install a new toilet. They'll "think about it".


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

put in a recirc pump comfort system today. And did office work, went to the bank, postoffice, accountants office, etc. Boring.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Looked at a bathroom remodel job, two showervalves, and two lavatories moved, etc. [referral]
Reset a toilet. [referral]
Went to a callback for the roman tub faucet, small drip on the spout, adjusted and fixed.
Repiped some pvc waterline in a house to pex. [referral]
Last call: replaced a prv, and T&P, installed a txt, and repaired two toilets at a condo. [referral]

about a grand today in my loot bag.:thumbsup:

I am loving all these referrals, wish my YP ads were getting calls though. Maybe next year, I'll drop my ads and work off word of mouth. 80% of my calls lately are referrals and word-of-mouth. It doesn't seem worth it to get such few calls from the phonebook, to be paying so much!:furious: Last year, I got a better response, but I have a feeling with the recession that people are afraid to use the phonebook and get burned and are going more by word-of-mouth.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I've been cutting my YP ads too.



Turd Burglar said:


> Looked at a bathroom remodel job, two showervalves, and two lavatories moved, etc. [referral]
> Reset a toilet. [referral]
> Went to a callback for the roman tub faucet, small drip on the spout, adjusted and fixed.
> Repiped some pvc waterline in a house to pex. [referral]
> ...


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

First call, dug up and repaird a 1" tee that broke. [repeat customer]

















Then replaced a cracked toilet tank.[repeat customer]

Then went to a dead call, heating problem, she thought it was the Appollo heater, but it wasn't. [repeat customer]

I am going to track these calls daily. So far the large majority of calls are REPEAT CUSTOMERS AND REFERRALS. GOOD! BUT..where are all my advertsiing dollars going? Down the drain! If I don't start getting some better results, I am dropping my advertising down to bare bones next year!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

No calls all morning, except some schmoe who wanted advice on changing his water heater drain.
Afternoon, it erupted.
• Call for a laundry/kitchen backup, leaky toilet. _(YP phonebook)_
• Remodel estimate, call to shedule next monday! I priced it highish, so I was pleasantly surprised to land it. Reputation paying off.:thumbsup: _(referral)_
• Water heater replacement, ended up doing a TXT and PRV to boot. _(referral)_
• Toilet blockage, quick and easy. Tried to sell a better toilet, but the customer was just house-sitting, not the Homeowner._ (YP)_

Just got in from the water heater replacement.

man, I was literally doing nothing in the office all morning and worrying, and now I am exhausted, and a little richer than I was this morning.

Service is Feast or famine alright.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine was like that to. I stated the moring with nothing on the books and by 2pm I had booked the whole week and into next week for both trucks and then some. WTF!?!? 

Nothing.......Nothing....................Nothing...........................................then THE WHOLE WORLD IS ON FIRE!!!!HEELLLPPP!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Mine was like that to. I stated the moring with nothing on the books and by 2pm I had booked the whole week and into next week for both trucks and then some. WTF!?!?
> 
> Nothing.......Nothing....................Nothing...........................................then THE WHOLE WORLD IS ON FIRE!!!!HEELLLPPP!


Same here! is the depression over?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

1st call, repaired a pinhole copper pipe, and repaired a toilet and faucet while there. [referral]

2nd call, repaired a toilet. [repeat]

Restocked the van, I let it get too low on materials lately.

Played with crazy little daughter, FUN!:jester:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I will update the journal soon. I BEEN SLAMMED! Worked until 2 am on tuesday. Did $,7000 so far this week.:thumbup: (monday to thursday) I will go into all the gory details later.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Good to hear it. Keep it up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool man. Get it while it's hot!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> I


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't have the energy or the time to post this week. Lets just say that these past couple of weeks have been insanely busy. I am becoming a workaholic madman, working all hours of the day, sometimes night.:stuart: But the loot bag is getting heavy and lord knows we need it right now.:thumbsup:

Burgle me up some good stuff!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad to hear it TB! Fill your sack before the holidays and share the loot with your family. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The Holidays get busy for me.....for instance a couple's christmas present this year to each other is having a tankless water heater installed. Thank you!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> The Holidays get busy for me.....for instance a couple's christmas present this year to each other is having a tankless water heater installed. Thank you!


 
Thats a gift that keeps givin all year long:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nothin says luvin like a hot shower :thumbsup:

I'm gettin the wife a brandy new show shovel for christmas

909


----------

